# الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

*1-الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان ...*



*2 - اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره القوي الشخصية بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه .. *​ 

*3 - الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وأنوثتها .. *​


*4 - اذا تحدث تنبهر من أسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولاتمله .. *
​


*5 - الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقاً .. *
​ 

*6 - الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها .. *
​ 

*7 - الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها ويحن عليها وقت حزنها وألمها.. *
​ 

*8 - الذي يستمع لها ويقدر رأيها ويطلب مشاركتها ويحترم رأيها .. *
​ 

*10 - الذي في بعض الأمور يفضلها على نفسه .. *
​ 

*11 - الذي اذا كانت أخطائها بسيطه يسامح ويعفو عنها .. *
​ 

*12- الذي يكون غيور عليها بدون تحكم أو تسلط .. *
​ 

*13- أن يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب و الغزل .. *
​ 

*14 - أن يحتمل تقلب مزاجها ويشاطرها المزاح والضحك .. *
​ 

*15 - أن يفرح أذا فرحت ويحزن أذا حزنت ويقف معها سنداً لها .. *
​ 

*16- الذي تشعر انه يحتاجها في كل لحظة .. *
​ 

*17- الذي يفتخر بها ويراها في عينه غالية جوهره ثمينه .. *
​ 

*18- الذي تهبه عمرها لثقتها به وتعتمد عليه .. *
​ 

*19- الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دوماً أنه لايرى غيرها .. *
​ 

*20- الذي يشركها بمعرفتة أسراره .. *
​ 

*21- الذي ترى دموعه ولايخفيها عنها .. *
​ 

*22- الذي يشعرها انها ملكت فؤاده وعقله..*
​ 

​​*((هذا هو الرجل الذي يستحيل ان تنساه اي امرأة)) *​


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 فبراير 2007)

ايوة كدة ياعم يوساب افتح نفس الواحد
الحمدلله 
معايا راجل هنا بيشجع الكلمة الحلوة
انا بحييك يايوساب موضوع رائع
وانا معاك في كل كلمة
واعتقد مش هاتنساة وبس لا هايسحرها طول حياتها ومش هاتتمنى اكتر من كدة 
وهاتبقى سعيدة جدا


----------



## twety (2 فبراير 2007)

*صح يايوسااااااب*
*كلامك مظبوط جدا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ايوة كدة ياعم يوساب افتح نفس الواحد
> الحمدلله
> معايا راجل هنا بيشجع الكلمة الحلوة
> انا بحييك يايوساب موضوع رائع
> ...


 
الف شكر على ردك الجميل دة يا باشا .. وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

twety قال:


> *صح يايوسااااااب*
> *كلامك مظبوط جدا*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
الف شكر على مرورك وردك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tina_tina (2 فبراير 2007)

كلام رائع يا يوساب
وجميل 
وساحر
بس بقى فين اللى فيه كل المواصفات دى كلها
مكنش حد غلب


----------



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> كلام رائع يا يوساب
> وجميل
> وساحر
> بس بقى فين اللى فيه كل المواصفات دى كلها
> مكنش حد غلب


 

موجود يا تينا صدقينى .. وبلاش النظرة التشائمية دى فى الحياة :smil12: .. وشكراا جدا على ردك​


----------



## artamisss (2 فبراير 2007)

طب يعنى الرجل هايعمل  كل الافلام الهنديه دى لله فى لله كده من غير مايكون  بيحبها  واتجوزها واتدبس كماااااااان
هههههههههههههه
ام الست بقى ها تفتكرة  لحاجتين  يا ما لانها ضيعته من ايدها وماتجوزهاش ياما اتجوزها وطق مات يامااتجوزها وساباها  من قرفها برضه  هههههههههه


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> طب يعنى الرجل هايعمل كل الافلام الهنديه دى لله فى لله كده من غير مايكون بيحبها واتجوزها واتدبس كماااااااان
> هههههههههههههه
> ام الست بقى ها تفتكرة لحاجتين يا ما لانها ضيعته من ايدها وماتجوزهاش ياما اتجوزها وطق مات يامااتجوزها وساباها من قرفها برضه هههههههههه


 
 هههههههههههه  مرسى جدااا على ردك الجميل دة .. انا وقعت من على الكرسى من كتر الضحك .. منك لله يا شيخة .. ​


----------



## bonok (3 فبراير 2007)

جميل الكلام ده بس صعب شويه تنفيذه


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

اوعي تكون ذية عشان انت لو كدة بنات المنتدي مش هيسبوك


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

bonok قال:


> جميل الكلام ده بس صعب شويه تنفيذه


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اوعي تكون ذية عشان انت لو كدة بنات المنتدي مش هيسبوك


 
لا ياعم انا مش ذية ولا اعرف حاجة عنة .. وشكراا على مرورك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 فبراير 2007)

لية ياعم يوساب مش زية 
هو حد طايل يااخي


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لية ياعم يوساب مش زية
> هو حد طايل يااخي


 
انا بقول كدة علشان محدش يجرى ورايا ياعم رامى افهمنى يا اخى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 فبراير 2007)

لا لا لا لا متخافش وخلي عندك ثقة
بس شكلك خايف تتطلق :t33:


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا لا لا لا متخافش وخلي عندك ثقة
> بس شكلك خايف تتطلق :t33:


 

لا يا رامى انا لسة متاهلتش .. بس محبش وجع الدماغ مش اكتر ..​


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جاسى (6 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا ياسلام لو نلاقى اللى كده بس ده اللى بيقوله عنه فتى الاحلام (احلام وبس)
ربنا يباركك
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

bondok قال:


> مشكور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

جاسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ياسلام لو نلاقى اللى كده بس ده اللى بيقوله عنه فتى الاحلام (احلام وبس)
> ربنا يباركك
> شكرا على الموضوع


 
مرسى يا جاسى على مرورك .. انا كنت فاكر انك ولد لكن واضح من كلامك انك بنت .. مش عارف انا فهمت غلط ولا صح .. وربنا يباركك​


----------



## sharihan (6 فبراير 2007)

ميرسي ليك جدا يا يوساب على الموضوع الراااااائع دة​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

sharihan قال:


> ميرسي ليك جدا يا يوساب على الموضوع الراااااائع دة​


 
شكرااااا يا شريهان على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## rania-grg (11 مارس 2007)

فعلا دا لو انسان كده صعب افرط فيه.....بس اضيف حاجه (الانسان الامين عليها قدام ربنا وقدام الناس)الامانة فى الارتباط والمشاعر شىء مهم لانها بتفرق بين اللى بيتسلى وبين الانسان الجد


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 مارس 2007)

يوساب قال:


> *1-الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان ...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*+*


حاولت بقدر الامكان أخفى مواصفاتى .. لكن يظهر ان ما فيش حاجة بتستخبى فى البلد دى ..

بس حكاية الدموع دى يا يوساب ذودتها شوية ... انا مش كده يا أخى  

موضوع رائع فعلاً يا يوساب .. يا ريت كل الشباب* يبقوا زيى كده* :smil12: 


*تحياتى*


----------



## †السريانيه† (12 مارس 2007)

فعلا النقاط الي ذكرتها  مستحيل المرأة ان 
تنسى رجل بهذه المواصفات الجميلة 
موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك شكرااا​


----------



## dream2010 (12 مارس 2007)

هو فين الراجل ده؟........دا انا لو لاقيته مش هسيبه.


----------



## loveinya (12 مارس 2007)

almowdo3 gamed moot w ntmna mn kol alshbab anha tt3lm
w atmna mn albnat anha ttwal balhom 3la alshbab l2nohom 3'laba ​


----------



## merola (16 مارس 2007)

مش عارفة بجد يا يوساب اية الرومانسية اللى نزلت عليك فجاة دية و لا انتة كنت مخبى المواهب دية فين


----------



## jesus mon pere (16 مارس 2007)

دى وصفه  جميله يا عم يوساب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

rania-grg قال:


> فعلا دا لو انسان كده صعب افرط فيه.....بس اضيف حاجه (الانسان الامين عليها قدام ربنا وقدام الناس)الامانة فى الارتباط والمشاعر شىء مهم لانها بتفرق بين اللى بيتسلى وبين الانسان الجد


 
*الف شكر على مرورك يا رانيا .. وفعلا كلامك مظبوط جدا .. لابد ان تتوافر الامانة امام الله والناس .. وجود الامانة فى اى علاقة بين اى طرفين بتحقق نجاح هذة العلاقة ... ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> حاولت بقدر الامكان أخفى مواصفاتى .. لكن يظهر ان ما فيش حاجة بتستخبى فى البلد دى ..
> ...


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

السريانية قال:


> فعلا النقاط الي ذكرتها مستحيل المرأة ان ​
> تنسى رجل بهذه المواصفات الجميلة
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك شكرااا​


 
*شكرا جزيلا على مرورك يا سرانية .. وفعلا انسان ذى دة مش ممكن حد ينساة مش بس المراة حتى كمان معارفة واصدقاءة لا يمكن ينسوة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنى انك تجدى الانسان دة فى حياتك ..*


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

dream2010 قال:


> هو فين الراجل ده؟........دا انا لو لاقيته مش هسيبه.


 
*شكرا جزيلا على مرورك يا دريم .. واكيد الراجل دة موجود بس وجودة نادر جداا .. اتمنى  انك تجدية فى حياتك ويسعدك .. ربنا يباركك*


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

loveinya قال:


> almowdo3 gamed moot w ntmna mn kol alshbab anha tt3lm
> 
> w atmna mn albnat anha ttwal balhom 3la alshbab l2nohom 3'laba ​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك يا لوفينا .. وياريت فعلا يكون كل الشباب يتحلوا بهذة الصفات .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

merola قال:


> مش عارفة بجد يا يوساب اية الرومانسية اللى نزلت عليك فجاة دية و لا انتة كنت مخبى المواهب دية فين


 
*الف شكر على مرورك يا ميرولا .. بس صدقينى انا رومانسى من زمان بس انت مش بتقرى مواضيعى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## christ my lord (16 مارس 2007)

jesus mon pere قال:


> دى وصفه جميله يا عم يوساب
> ربنا يباركك


 
الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2007)

*الرجل الذى لاتنساه امراه, ادخلي شوفي كده*

الرجــل الذي لا تنساه امراة«°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°»


1- الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان .


2 - اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره القوي الشخصية بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه .

3 - الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وأنوثتها .

4 - اذا تحدث تنبهر من أسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولاتمله .

5 - الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقاً.

6 - الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها 

7 - الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها ويحن عليها وقت حزنها وألمها.

8 - الذي يستمع لها ويقدر رأيها ويطلب مشاركتها ويحترم رأيها.

10 - الذي في بعض الأمور يفضلها على نفسه .

11 - الذي اذا كانت أخطائها بسيطه يسامح ويعفو عنها .

12- الذي يكون غيور عليها بدون تحكم أو تسلط .

13- أن يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب و الغزل.

14 - أن يحتمل تقلب مزاجها ويشاطرها المزاح والضحك .

15 - أن يفرح أذا فرحت ويحزن أذا حزنت ويقف معها سنداً لها.

16- الذي تشعر انه يحتاجها في كل لحظة .

17- الذي يفتخر بها ويراها في عينه غالية جوهره ثمينه .

18- الذي تهبه عمرها لثقتها به وتعتمد عليه .

19- الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دوماً أنه لايرى غيرها .

20- الذي يشركها بمعرفتة أسراره .

21- الذي ترى دموعه ولايخفيها عنها .

22- الذي يشعرها انها ملكت فؤاده وعقله.


-------------------​-


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لاتنساه امراه, ادخلي شوفي كده*

...... ياريت الكل يشارك فى الموضوع ده...​....


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذى لاتنساه امراه, ادخلي شوفي كده*

موضوع جميل ياكاندي لكنة مكرر هادمجه علشان ننشط القديم


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

الموضوع بجد جميل بس ياريت يكون موجود فعلا الشخص ده علشان اللى زد ده اساسا ملوش وجود خالص ده كله كلام شعر ولو موجود مكنش حد غلب ابدا بس اكيد بردة فى صفات فى المراة لا يقدر الرجل ان ينساها مش الرجل لوحده اللى ميتنسيش صح ولا ايه ....................وربنا يباركك


----------



## veansea (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



يوساب قال:


> *1-الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marnono2021 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوعك جميل جدا شكرا كتير على تعبك
والصفات الحلوة اكيد بيبقى نادر وجودها ولكنها موجودة ودة احلى ما فيها
ميرسى قوىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## christ my lord (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



basboosa قال:


> الموضوع بجد جميل بس ياريت يكون موجود فعلا الشخص ده علشان اللى زد ده اساسا ملوش وجود خالص ده كله كلام شعر ولو موجود مكنش حد غلب ابدا بس اكيد بردة فى صفات فى المراة لا يقدر الرجل ان ينساها مش الرجل لوحده اللى ميتنسيش صح ولا ايه ....................وربنا يباركك


 

طبعا فى صفات توجد فى المراة تجعل الرجل لن ينساها ابدا .. مرسى جدا على مرورك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christ my lord (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



veansea قال:


> يوساب قال:
> 
> 
> > *1-الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان ...*​
> ...


----------



## christ my lord (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



marnono2021 قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا شكرا كتير على تعبك
> والصفات الحلوة اكيد بيبقى نادر وجودها ولكنها موجودة ودة احلى ما فيها
> ميرسى قوىىىىىىىىىىىى


 
مرسىىى ليك انت على مرورك وكلامك الجميل .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## veansea (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



يوساب قال:


> veansea قال:
> 
> 
> > اة طبعا ممكن حد ينفذ الكلام دة .. لانها كلها حاجات بسيطة مش معقدة .. وهل انتى تفتكرى الانسان الهترتبطى بية معندهوش الصفات دى ؟؟
> ...


----------



## joyce2 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


شكرا يا يوساب على الموضوع الجميل ده
وفعلا هذه الصفات لو كانت فى الرجل فعلا المرأة لا تنساه أبدا وكل امرأة تحب أن تكون هذه الصفات فى شريك حياتها.


----------



## يوسف المطرف (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*اي والله ونعم الرياااااااااااااال صح هذا الريال الكفووو اللي تحطه لعى يمينك عزالله

يسلموو عالموضووووووووووع الرائع والتعبير الاروووع​*


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

جميييييييييييييييل اوى

وجامد جدا 

وصح جدا


----------



## ميلاد لوقا (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا سعيد اانى مشارك معاكو


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجل الذي لا تنساه امرأه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الف شكر  ل جيوس ويوسف وساندرا وميلاد على مروركم الجميل دة وتعليقاتكم المشجعة *
*الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------

